# 65 gto with ka rims



## poocher (Jan 25, 2014)

So, what size are these KA rims? 14x6 or 14x 7s?:leaving:


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

The KA rims are not 65. I think they are 1967. All original Rally 1 wheels are 14x6 for all years.


----------



## poocher (Jan 25, 2014)

*Thanks Roger!*

:leaving:


----------

